# Model spiral staircase plans or revolving doors



## OldSchoolTools (15 Jan 2013)

Fancy something different as a focal point for our front room, so Im asking for help and to see if anyone has any plans for either a spiral staicase with balustrade or a revolving door set, type you would use to see in a bank,
looking to make something a couple of ft tall 
any ides would be welcome, not much help on the web but plenty of models for sale, would like to say it was myself that built the model so dont want to buy or cheat as the case may be. 

thanks Gary


----------



## AndyT (15 Jan 2013)

That sounds challenging!

The construction of staircases, including spirals, and their handrails, is the sort of practical geometry that is beyond many people. I've looked through old books on the subject and just ended up with even more respect for the skill of their builders.

This is the sort of book I mean - freely downloadable from Google - I wish you the best of luck!

http://books.google.co.uk/books?id=S6sJAAAAIAAJ&pg=PP1#v=onepage&q&f=false


----------



## OldSchoolTools (15 Jan 2013)

Mmmmm interesting, I know it will be a challenge, think I will need to speak to a couple of old bench hands for advice, 
I made a model some 28 years ago a college but that has long gone along with the knowledge ha, just thought it would look nice as a piece of furniture, dont expect it to be easy but surely cant make to many expensive mistakes on a model other than my time.

these skills are a now past time unless you are working for millionaires but do like this type of work.

thanks Andy


----------

